# Moebius Chrysler 399



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

just finishing up.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That looks great! But a "399"??? Someone paid WAY over sticker fo this one - they usually went out the door at "300"!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was wondering when we were going to see a build of one of these. Yours came out great. Bare metal foil for the trim?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep Bare metal foil!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just picked up two of these and as soon as my glasses arrive I'm gonna rip one open and check it out! You did a nice job on yours. I'm thinking maybe white and black for mine. Now if I could find a nice set of Kelsey Hayes wire wheels!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

CorvairJim said:


> That looks great! But a "399"??? Someone paid WAY over sticker fo this one - they usually went out the door at "300"!


LOL, I think the "300" originally referred to the horsepower rating so I just figured this one had a little extra under the hood. :dude: Or fat fingered typing. 

Looks great either way. I'm surprised the box art doesn't show the engine. The AMT 300 Hemi was real nice and it looks like this kit raises the ante again.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah I was in too much of a hurry!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job on that!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

